# Audi silver wheels



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi,

Is there a colour code for the silver used on a 2001 ttr, or will I have to spray all the wheels for a small repair on one.

Mark


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

they're all the same colour with audi. except for a few.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

harrismhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a colour code for the silver used on a 2001 ttr, or will I have to spray all the wheels for a small repair on one.
> 
> Mark


I've used this on my '06 TT and found it a good match, and it looks like it still matches the silver on the wheels of my TTS...when/if the time comes!

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/aca ... _1149.html

HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

Cheers for the link Ross.

Rgds

Mark


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Found in FAQ section

Touchup paint for standard 17" 6 spoke alloys 
Several members have said that VAG paint "Chrome", part number L009101 is a very close match.


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

SVStu said:


> Found in FAQ section
> 
> Touchup paint for standard 17" 6 spoke alloys
> Several members have said that VAG paint "Chrome", part number L009101 is a very close match.


Asked for this at the dealers they looked at me as if I was speaking Latin, but I wasn't


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the same thing when I asked for chrome grille strips. They couldn't find them and could only suggest a chrome TTS grille. I suggested they look on Audi's accessories web site if their parts directory was that poor. :roll:


----------

